# Moving to Madrid from Canada



## cobratti (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Our two boys, my wife and I are planning to spend the next 10 months in Spain. My wife and the kids hold dual Spanish/Canadian citizenship although they never lived in Spain. I only have Canadian citizenship.

Needless to say, my wife and the kids have no problem staying in Spain. My question is, what is the type of residence permit I should apply so I can stay more than the 90 day period I am allowed to stay in the EU zone for any given 180 day timeframe?

Based on my research, I can either apply for the regular long stay residence permit or family reunification visa. On the latter, I am not entirely sure if we'd qualify given that my wife has not lived in Spain in the past. Assuming I am eligible to apply for both, is one more of a sure thing and faster to obtain than the other?

Last but not least, given that we are planning to travel to Spain at the beginning of September ahead of the school year, is there any way I can apply for the residence permit Visa while there? I don't mind traveling back to Canada to meet with the immigration officers in person but still need to be able to go in and out of Spain during the application process before the permit is issued.

Any insights/advice you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## movedtospain2010 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi Jerry,

I am married to a Spaniard and it wasn't very hard for me to get my permanent residence for Spain. I recommend you and your wife go to (or call) the embassy of Spain or consulate in Canada. They helped us very much with the process. You will need your marriage certificate and passports. 

You can do it from Spain, but it's MUCH faster if you do it from Canada in my experience. The workers at the emabassy are very helpful.

Good luck!


----------



## workexpat (May 19, 2017)

Hello

I would recommend to register to NIE Card when you arrive in Spain. If you owe this card you get ease to find work, open a bank account, etc.


----------



## movedtospain2010 (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes, but unless he has his paperwork figure out before arriving to Spain they won't just give him a NIE off the bat. I came to Spain right after getting married and went to apply for the NIE but didn't get it until I spoke with the Embassy directly, I waited a year, and they told me I could have gotten it from them so much faster/easier.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

workexpat said:


> Hello
> 
> I would recommend to register to NIE Card when you arrive in Spain. If you owe this card you get ease to find work, open a bank account, etc.


There's no such thing as an NIE card. 

There is an NIE certificate (white A4)

There is a residency certificate/card (green)

There is a residencia (TIE) for non-EU citizens



movedtospain2010 said:


> Yes, but unless he has his paperwork figure out before arriving to Spain they won't just give him a NIE off the bat.


There is little paperwork required to get an NIE (passport and a good reason for wanting one).


----------



## workexpat (May 19, 2017)

snikpoh said:


> There's no such thing as an NIE card.
> 
> There is an NIE certificate (white A4)
> 
> ...







Actually it exists the NIE card. This card is the green document you are refferring to.
Go to "niebarcelona.com - nie-number-vs-nie-card"


Thanks and have a good day!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

workexpat said:


> Actually it exists the NIE card. This card is the green document you are refferring to.
> Go to "niebarcelona.com - nie-number-vs-nie-card"
> 
> 
> Thanks and have a good day!


No it doesn't

That 'card' is what an EU citizen is given when they register at the extranjería. Yes it has the NIE on it, but it's an 'EU residents card' for want of a better translation.


----------

